
Not ad, Up to 200 books free for you, as i will be gone - ghosthamlet
These books include:<p>30 more Science fiction world (China&#x27;s most famous scifi magzine, monthly version and mostly translation version).<p>2 Science fiction world&#x27;s The 30 anniversary of the supplement.<p>35 more world classical literatures.<p>30 more chinese classical literatures.<p>10 more world famous scifi novels.<p>some poem, prose.<p>I have no exactly quantity and category now, may more or less, i will count it this or next week.<p>If you like book, especially like scifi or classical literatures, and like paper books, you can email me.<p>BUT almost all the books is in chinese, and you (or your friend) need in BeiJing, you know, books are so heavy.<p>I have in BeiJing 7 years, no lucky to meet a man love scifi or literatures the same with me, so books is my friends.<p>They are my friends, but i can&#x27;t take them away anymore, if you are coming to take them, you will do me a favor, thank you.<p>ghosthamlet@gmail.com
======
lifeisstillgood
Sometimes there is a little quiet poignant moment on HN - may you be lucky in
finding a man to share new books with.

~~~
ghosthamlet
Thank you, a man had contacted me, but he is in America, it is too far to send
200 paper books to.

------
waqasx
where are you going?

~~~
ghosthamlet
back to my hometown JiangXi, may be in the end of the year.

~~~
pkinsky
Glad to hear it, from the title I thought you meant that you would be gone
from this earth, and not as a taikonaut.

~~~
ghosthamlet
Haha, you are humour, just make 1 billion chinese Laugh.

